# Free Raw Photo Editor



## vreyens (Oct 25, 2001)

Hi All
I came across this today, Raw Photo Editor
check it out.
Barry


----------



## Guyzer (Jul 3, 2004)

Hi Barry.............
Couple of things if you don't mind.

You might want to post that in this thread.  
http://forums.techguy.org/digital-photography-imaging/496808-look-here-first-free-photo.html

Have you used it yet and if so what do you think?


----------



## vreyens (Oct 25, 2001)

Guyzer said:


> Hi Barry.............
> Couple of things if you don't mind.
> 
> You might want to post that in tis thread.
> ...


Guyzer it's a little slow, but they say improvements on the way.
It seem to support alot of cameras. 
Barry


----------

